# Thanks for all the help



## brandybryon (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello everyone. For the last several months this has been my go to site. My son and I found two mantids in the garden and thanks to all the good information on here we have been very succesful in raising them. Recently we built them a very large new enclosure and are having lots of fun watching. I finally have a question that i can't find the answer for on here already. Today we found a walking stick. Will the mantids eat it if I put it in the same cage? I can't seem to find anything online about this and would really like to keep him but I am done building cages for awhile. Again thanks to everyone here for all the help.


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 11, 2007)

I just got interested in mantids, so I'll hold the fort untill some one who knows more about them responds. Don't figure out the hard way if mantids and walking sticks are at peace with each other.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Rick (Aug 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome Mantis finder, I think you will find out the mantis will eat the sticks, as I believe they eat leafy matter.


----------



## Poema86 (Aug 12, 2007)

well,

we can say he probably eat the stick. but i dont know witch species you have! if the catch arms are normal like Sphodromantis (fat and big) than he probably eat the stick. but if they are as thin as a flower mantis (who most of the time eats flying insects) he can let him go.

also the stick haves camouflage colours so maby he wont even see him :wink:

if it was my call, ill build a small box next to the mantis and keep the stick aswell


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 12, 2007)

Good to have you and your son!

CHEERS!!!

Nick Barta

www.mantisplace.com


----------

